# Sig p250 subcompact .45 magazines



## TacticoolMike (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello all, new to the forum. 

Does anyone know if you can use the full size or compact size .45 magazines in the subcompact? If not, do they make an extended mag with the pinky extension like the 9mm and .40? Thanks!


----------

